# Spring Creek was rocking all week !



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jan...24, 25, 27, 28 and 29....several each day. Believe it was 14, 18, 20 then on fire... 33 on Thursday and 36 on Friday if i remember correctly...they were biting so good i lost count ! Crazy good bite !


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Few more.....


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice job, you can get your dad in that kayak? how is Danny T.... 2Cats


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Great report, I am going to have to give it a try a little farther up from the bank

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

2catsfishin said:


> Nice job, you can get your dad in that kayak? how is Danny T.... 2Cats


Thanks.....He is doing fine. Im still trying to get him in a boat ....lol


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like the run may have a few weeks to go for the creek. Nice catch.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm an east Texas guy, where is Spring Creek ??


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> I'm an east Texas guy, where is Spring Creek ??


Cypress Creek joins into Spring Creek, which soon joins into the San Jacinto River above lake Houston near Humble.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Are these fish being caught near Jesse Jones park or somewhere else?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catching man! I'm thinking of giving them a go this weekend myself.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Was at Jesse Jones Friday and caught one on my 5th cast and thought it was going to be on.....only bite I got all day...lol


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

50 today. ......left them biting.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok.... I am taking my 2 girls and wife fishing Saturday morning. Is it walkable to get where you guys are fishing? Are you on kayaks, wading there?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Yort69 said:


> 50 today. ......left them biting.


Nice, get them by the eagle?


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm headed to academy to pick up some lures/spoons. 

Any suggestions on what is working?


----------



## KLM (Jan 21, 2016)

I was there today at the Jesse Jones and got sunked.


----------



## bassin and classin (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok I've been fishing spring creek all week and the best day I've had is 9 on road runners. What time of day are y'all fishing ? Everytime I've fished it's been in the morning so maybe that why I'm not have as good of luck ?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

KLM said:


> I was there today at the Jesse Jones and got sunked.


I've been there too. Dragged my arse through the thicket along entire length of creek at Jessie Jones. Found 1 crappie and 1 wb at the very end. Saw about 10 WBs between about 20 anglers. Left at 2:30pm.
That was my first time at that place, I think I did ok in given circumstances


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

:


SwineAssassiN said:


> Nice, get them by the eagle?


.12 ft of water..roosters...all 50 were given away....you wouldnt believe this SA but when i got # 50 in the boat, he started raising hell and spat this thing out at me....:wink: :rotfl:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, guys, where you could drop a yak into Spring (or Cypress) creek so that you:
- don't need to drag it for a mile
- could leave car close to launch site
- could leave at the same spot you launched
?

These rules made by local parks are incredibly convenient...

P.S. and ideally it would be nice to launch/leave at any time of day


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is a map to drop a kayak for those that need one


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Another limit this morning...headed out...the bite is crazt!....


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

:rybka:


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

So what does everyone do just park on side of road and start walkin down the creek ? I've never been but am wanting to. Anyone wanna help me out and let me know where a good area to start would be?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*the "spot"...*



KevBow said:


> So what does everyone do just park on side of road and start walkin down the creek ? I've never been but am wanting to. Anyone wanna help me out and let me know where a good area to start would be?


I hope you got a PM from someone, that would be very "2Cool"! :brew2:


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

It would be 2COOL but not yet !


----------



## bstars (Aug 21, 2005)

Sometimes you just have to go. Most of the fun is the search. Easiest thing is to go and explore and have fun. Good luck and have fun. it's easy to find the creek at Jessie Jones and free.


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hope you have better luck than I did if you hit up Jesse Jones. I didn't see a single white caught on artificial today in four hours.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

bstars said:


> Sometimes you just have to go. Most of the fun is the search. Easiest thing is to go and explore and have fun. Good luck and have fun. it's easy to find the creek at Jessie Jones and free.


Yep, if I tell you where to go -- it won't be fun. Go and do some searching, talk to other anglers you meet. Rewards are awesome sometimes. It is worth it.

Btw, here is something from my today's scouting expedition:


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fellas, you can launch at the parks listed about . Not sure what else you want. I gave a guy bank fishing some tips today and he just PMed me to inform me that after my advice he slammed them today...Also passed through JJ and watched a man catching whites on artificial....he had several on a stringer...lots of folks catching them on minnows as well.
If you are not catching fish, change your approach...if its real cold, fish the deep bends/holes and later after it warms up then move to the shallows around the holes. If its cold and the fish are deep...they like a slow retrieve bouncing across the bottom...warmer..not so much. I really don't know what else to tell you. The guy ( Crusader) i helped earlier today wasn't catching anything..ZERO. I helped him around noon today and he PMed me to inform me he slaughtered them after taking my advice. My DSI confirms JJ Park is stocked full of fish so if you aren't catching, change your approach....Hope this helps ...


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Saw 6 boats including the game warden (2 officers in a little 14 ft John) today up there behind the park and the water clarity was excellent.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Steven H said:


> Saw 6 boats including the game warden (2 officers in a little 14 ft John) today up there behind the park and the water clarity was excellent.


How do you get work done on Fridays when the whites are there? Lol :slimer:


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> How do you get work done on Fridays when the whites are there? Lol :slimer:


Ive been asking him that one for two weeks. lol


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I fished JJ park for 2 hours this morning. Skunked. Not even a nibble. No one else was catching either. I talked to a guy in a boat and he said that he saw a bunch of kayaks upstream but no one was catching. He had to get out of his boat to push it off of several sandbars. I did not realize the creek was so shallow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to cypress wood bridge. Same results. I spoke to 3 in kayaks who had 2 fish between all of them. They said they had really good luck last week. just a tough day that far up the creek I suppose. Good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I feed the fish in my back yard pond -normally they are like piranha but the last 2 days - the food just floats to shore with no fish. Its a great barometer if the fish are shut down because of the weather. My pond has been shut down the last 2 days.


----------

